# Crystal for a 1960 Omega Seamaster Deville?



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all,

Quick question. Where can I purchase a crystal for this watch? It's a 1960 (ish) Omega Seamaster Deville. I just bought it but it has a cheapy plastic crystal in it. Omega wouldn't have used a plastic crystal. Right?

I would like to put a nice crystal in it but I don't know where to get one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## radger (Nov 18, 2007)

triplesticks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Quick question. Where can I purchase a crystal for this watch? It's a 1960 (ish) Omega Seamaster Deville. I just bought it but it has a cheapy plastic crystal in it. Omega wouldn't have used a plastic crystal. Right?
> 
> I would like to put a nice crystal in it but I don't know where to get one. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes Omega would and did use plastic crystals in these.
They are armed acrylics, they have an internal tension ring and require a compression tool to replace.

Your crystal looks to be an armed acrylic as the tension ring is visible and is probably correct. 
Polish the crystal using brasso or toothpaste and it will look as good as new.


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Crystals can be purchased at any watchmaker's supply house. What makes you think that this crystal is cheap(@$35-40)? How do you utilize a tension ring with anything other than a plastic crystal?

p


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

The gentlemen are correct and if you look very very closely to the center of the crystal, you might just see the Omega symbol. That and $1.50 will get you a cup of coffee. Actually that is how you tell an authentic Omega xtal from a generic. When selling a watch some people feel this important enough to pay extra. Look very closely, it is small.










If you decide you just can't stand an acrylic crystal, please send the watch to me.


----------



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

dacattoo said:


> The gentlemen are correct and if you look very very closely to the center of the crystal, you might just see the Omega symbol. That and $1.50 will get you a cup of coffee. Actually that is how you tell an authentic Omega xtal from a generic. When selling a watch some people feel this important enough to pay extra. Look very closely, it is small.


Well lookie there. I learn something new about watches every day. Mine does have an authentic Omega crystal. I guess I'm just surprised they put acrylic crystals in them. This is obviously my first Omega. I've got an older Patria trench watch that has a glass crystal in it. That's what I was expecting.

I'll try to buff it up and see how it looks. It's not bad but it's not perfect.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

The Omega Extranet lists the crystal for this case reference as part number 063PZ5072 - GLASS PLEXI ST RING D31.60 H5.12.

Otto Frei may have one as they tend to sell a lot of Omega parts, or anyone with an Omega account can get one. They are typically in the $25 range for a genuine Omega crystal from Omega, but Otto Frei likely charges a lot more.

Cheers, Al


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

Plastic crystals have alot going for them. If they break they often crack, still protecting the dial and hands. If scratched they can be buffed to look like new with little effort. I encourage anyone that wants to carry a pocket watch regularly to use plastic. Much more durable. And then theres that cute little omega symbol. Just gives me the twitters!


----------



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

dacattoo said:


> Plastic crystals have alot going for them. If they break they often crack, still protecting the dial and hands. If scratched they can be buffed to look like new with little effort. I encourage anyone that wants to carry a pocket watch regularly to use plastic. Much more durable. And then theres that cute little omega symbol. Just gives me the twitters!


Very good points.

I like the little Omega symbol on there too. I had no idea they did that. Now I find myself looking at it just because. haha.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Until the late 1960's or early 1970's plastic crystals were standard on any quality water resistant watch.

Other than unsightly soldering, there was no way to install a glass crystal that ensured water resistance.

The Nylon or Teflon crystal gasket is a rather recent invention.....


----------



## swilson (Jul 3, 2013)

for omega watch crystals
OMEGA WATCH CRYSTALS

cheers


----------



## Dr.Watchenstein (Jan 17, 2014)

GFI. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! Nice resurrection!!!

Although it does give an excuse to mention this:



dacattoo said:


> The gentlemen are correct and if you look very very closely to the center of the crystal, you might just see the Omega symbol. That and $1.50 will get you a cup of coffee. Actually that is how you tell an authentic Omega xtal from a generic.


Cousins are now selling new, improved, generic crystals _with Omega symbol_!

Not entirely sure how they're managing that legally but I assume they're being above board.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Joe Horner said:


> Wow! Nice resurrection!!!
> 
> Although it does give an excuse to mention this:
> 
> ...


Well that is interesting - not sure how they would legally do that, as I assume Omega would not license aftermarket crystals...


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

Me neither - especially with Swatch's plans to make it harder, rather than easier, for indies to work! The only thing I can guess is that they possibly can't trademark the letter Omega itself and using a slightly different font / proportions is enough to side-step any trouble. Pretty sure Cousins don't consider themselves big enough to just take on Swatch head to head in a counterfeiting lawsuit!

I'd seen them offered a few months back and ordered one just after New Year for a customer who didn't want to pay the extra for an original. Didn't compare it side-to-side with an original but it was certainly a letter Omega and wasn't obviously "wrong" in size. The watch's owner was more than happy when he saw it, which is what matters from my POV!


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Omega doesn't exactly gouge for their acrylic crystals, so I'm not sure what savings there would be really.

What was the difference between a genuine and this aftermarket one? And were you pricing the genuine from Omega or from a reseller?

Cheers, Al


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

About £24 inc VAT difference in cost between the two, using Cousins prices for both (don't have the luxury of an Omega account to get them direct).


----------



## dom_ (Jan 29, 2012)

Joe Horner said:


> About £24 inc VAT difference in cost between the two, using Cousins prices for both (don't have the *luxury* of an Omega account to get them direct).


Don't you mean hindrance?


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

What? You mean that meeting and maintaining their equipment, workshop and consumables requirements just to be allowed to buy glasses off them _isn't_ a profound honour that we should all aspire to??


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

triplesticks said:


> I like the little Omega symbol on there too. I had no idea they did that. Now I find myself looking at it just because. haha.


I you like that, then you should really like the laser-etched crown on genuine Rolex sapphire crystals...it's hard to see, but once you know its there, you just assume everyone else can see it, too. It will cost you more than $25, though. Regards, BG


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

Joe Horner said:


> About £24 inc VAT difference in cost between the two, using Cousins prices for both (don't have the luxury of an Omega account to get them direct).


Sounds like Cousins is certainly making as much money of the OEM crystals as they can before they get cut off. Typical armored crystal is $30 Canadian from Omega...


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me. All those £2.20 ETA parts (used to be an almost universal price for them!) are suddenly £6+. 

The charitable side of me would like to think they're trying to conserve parts and encourage people to clean / repair / re-use where possible and only buy new when really needed. But another part of me says this is what you get in a virtual monoploly. 

I often look across the pond, with the green eyed monster by my side, at the relative variety of suppliers you guys have


----------

